# Boston Constables



## Oefvet617 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I just finished some constable training. Does anybody know anything about it having LEOSA, or the magazine capacity limit and the ability to buy 'evil' guns that are on the AG's list? Chapter 90 defines us as Law Enforcement Officers, but I think otherwise


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh my fucking God....


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

I bet five bucks this kid already has an account on here under a different name.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

"finished some constable training" ... just some ...


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Oefvet617 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just finished some constable training. Does anybody know anything about it having LEOSA, or the magazine capacity limit and the ability to buy 'evil' guns that are on the AG's list? Chapter 90 defines us as Law Enforcement Officers, but I think otherwise


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Oh my fuck in god please no.... I knew I shouldn't have opened this thread.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Yes now that your a "constable" your allowed to purchase a 50 cal machine gun . Don't worry about magazine capacity the rounds are on a belt so it's exempt.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Oefvet617 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just finished some constable training. Does anybody know anything about it having LEOSA, or the magazine capacity limit and the ability to buy 'evil' guns that are on the AG's list? Chapter 90 defines us as Law Enforcement Officers, but I think otherwise


On a serious note those are questions you should have asked during the course, but to my knowledge LEOSA doesn't apply to you. Neither does the ability to purchase evil weapons.


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Oh my fucking God....


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Here's a HUGE reason why you shouldn't be able .

City official: Kirk Figueroa a sworn-in constable


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

WOW, talk about timing. Any idea who that nut job was?


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

Wouldn't suprise me if this was the shooter. A OEF vet, With a Boston area code asking about purchasing firearms while being a constable. Could be wrong but...


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

UGH


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Look I know we've been overdue for some MC Gold but this is just too easy!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Oefvet617
Oefvet617 was last seen:
Today at 10:33 AM


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I think you guys scared him/her off.


----------

